# Food poisoning



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Think I might have some mild food poisoning, am thinking about taking the day off work tomorrow depending on how I feel and am leaving the half and half cream/milk shake tonight just incase, not going to go into the specifics of things but my stomach does not feel good! What can I do to help my body recover?


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Eat some yoguert with active cultures of Acidophillus in it or take some Acidophillus capsules. It will help restore your good bacterial flora in your intestines.

If you do vomit, After you've vomit,  eat some bread or eat some tomato soup with crushed crackers. Absorbs toxins.

If you can eat some oranges, do so or drink a lemonade slush.

Get magnesium and potassium in your diet through potatoes, mashed with a bit of milk.

Keep your electrolytes balanced with a sports drink and crushed ice.

What does your body tell you it wants. Eat or drink that.

These are things I've done that have helped me.

There are other things you can google but I've not tried them so I can't recommend them.


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

^^^^^^ Spot on!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice one Peg thanks!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Something I noticed about food poisoning... As bodybuilders we drink a ton of water every day. Well if we drink too much water around meal time then the stomach acid, isn't very acidic, in fact it can become a nice environment for bacteria to grow, meaning that if you are drinking water just before/during/just after a meal you could be increasing the chances of getting food poisoning from something that would otherwise be nuked with acid.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

megatron said:


> Something I noticed about food poisoning... As bodybuilders we drink a ton of water every day. Well if we drink too much water around meal time then the stomach acid, isn't very acidic, in fact it can become a nice environment for bacteria to grow, meaning that if you are drinking water just before/during/just after a meal you could be increasing the chances of getting food poisoning from something that would otherwise be nuked with acid.


Nice one mate thanks for the info!


----------



## pookie69 (Apr 20, 2006)

megatron said:


> Something I noticed about food poisoning... As bodybuilders we drink a ton of water every day. Well if we drink too much water around meal time then the stomach acid, isn't very acidic, in fact it can become a nice environment for bacteria to grow, meaning that if you are drinking water just before/during/just after a meal you could be increasing the chances of getting food poisoning from something that would otherwise be nuked with acid.


Is that true!?!?!?!?!?!?

I always thought it was a *GOOD IDEA *to get water in before meals, especially if you are gonna be eating tonnes of protein, as all the acid activity in digesting that protein would otherwise 'hurt' your stomach lining and cause irritation - water i always thought helped to prevent this.

Sorry Megatron, not that i don't trust or value your input bud, but could someone else shed some light on this please. Peg for example - she's really smart on things like this!!!


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Water is very important when on a high protein diet as protein acts as a diuretic.

Drinking water during meals is not so helpful for digestion, it dilutes the the stomach acids, which impairs the rate of digestion.

Drinkin water 30-40 mins before meals is a very good idea, as it wont interfear with the digestion, and it will keep you hydrated & keep the toxins getting flushed out.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lactobacillus acidophilus get that down your neck.

I do not drink water with my meals, and if I do it is not very much.

I drink water 1.5 hours after a meal or a half an hour before a meal.

Mega is right here.


----------



## pookie69 (Apr 20, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Mega is right here.


Ok, cool. No more water 30secs before eating from now on!

Thanks ppl!


----------

